# Respirators



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Can you guys give me a very average idea of how long a respirator filter lasts when you're dry cutting clay or concrete roof tile with a diamond blade? Say that you're doing a moderate to high number of cuts. I called OSHA and 3M and they could only tell me it depends, so I want to hear it from roofers.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

cant help yu there, and i did tile for many years, no mask. hey maybe thats why i can hardly breath. naw, had my lungs X-rayed couple months back and they didnt see anything, maybe all the concrete was blocking the veiw. but youll have to try one and see.


----------

